# Run-time error '339'. Component 'MSWINSCK.OCK' or one of its...



## CJ* (Mar 10, 2006)

Run-time error '339'. Component 'MSWINSCK.OCK' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid?!

What can i do?


----------



## The_Other_One (Mar 10, 2006)

Do Not Double Post!


----------



## rigoaguilera (May 4, 2008)

I get the same error but with a different Component 'MSCOM32.OCX'

I also would like to know how to fix this error and what does it mean.?

Anybody?


----------



## TFT (May 4, 2008)

I think you mean MSCOMM32.OCX, it's a Visual Basic file that is either missing or needs to be re-registered. You can download it here http://www.ocxdump.com/download-ocx-files_new.php/ocxfiles/M/MSCOMM32.OCX/6.00.81694/download.html

If it is only when you try to run a certain program then put it in that programs directory, if  not then put it in the system 32 folder if you are running XP.
You could do a search for it first if you like and if it's found then you will need to re-register it.


----------

